# red drum



## severcool (Sep 25, 2007)

092507 i caught a 49 in long 25 in gerth about 60 lb red drum on the sea gull fishing pier. :


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

that must have been one hell of a fight. i have never caught red's that big.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

congrats, Nice fish!


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

Pretty fish!

Please don't think I'm bashing, cuz I'm not. A fish that size is probably closer to 40 pounds... still, an outstanding Red. 

This formula is fairly accurate:
Length X Girth X Girth divided by 800... puts your fish @ 38.25 pounds.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Honey Hole said:


> Pretty fish!
> 
> Please don't think I'm bashing, cuz I'm not. A fish that size is probably closer to 40 pounds... still, an outstanding Red.
> 
> ...


its true


----------



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice fish. Is there anything else biting at Seagull


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> that must have been one hell of a fight. i have never caught red's that big.


Come up to VA/NC


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Where is sea gull fishing pier? Sounds like the fish of a lifetime. Congratulations!


----------



## mudge (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice.... I want a red!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

PJDSR said:


> Where is sea gull fishing pier?



Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel - see the Coastal Explorer link at your right? Nice feature here at P&S.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sweet, welcome to P&S

I caught a fish once......it was fun


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

That is a pretty sweet feature. Can you all recommend a place to stay for an out-of-town fisherman?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

just got the phone with a friend that was out there and told me the other night some1 caught a big drum and gaffed it and then took it home. whether its true or not even just hearin something like that just burns me up


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

yo who the hell did that, that is some screwed up chit damn rookies


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sounds like an unfounded rumor. Anybody who gaffs a big drum around here would not live to tell the tale.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

there must have not been that many people out there that nite


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah wild sidearm , i was up at the front when that red was caught and taken home, it was bout 40lbs but it was long dead when he passed me on the way to his car. I warned him it was an illegal fish and he paid no mind. Hes not a regular. From what i understand is that he did not catch it but was given to him by someone down at the end who caught it , it had a growth coming off his throat that was nasty looking. Anyhow i was out there 09/24 and caught some small togs and nice flounders one 23'' and one 25'' and plenty of small ones as well. See ya out there man. Bobby


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

good to hear your gettin early togs:fishing:...im gonna be lookin for this guy with this growth on his neck:--|:--|:--|...thanks kerby im gonna keep an eye out


----------



## severcool (Sep 25, 2007)

ceasapeke bay bridge tunnal


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

hmmm...what time was this alleged red caught out there? ....bobby(lynn pier fisher) and i fished from 10 am to 4pm and it was dead...only a few flounder maxing at 18"...did hear of keeper flounder but nothing of a big drum earlier in the day?


----------



## fishbones4life (Sep 20, 2007)

i was out there this last weekend and saw plenty of flounder pulled up with about 6 to 8 being keepers and one going 22" and some nice spades that night before i left off... what would be the best kind of rig to use for spades and what hook size should i use


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Red drum aren't even good for eatin when they're that big, are they?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

thx bobby, i got the whole story out there last night. sum noob didn't know what he was doin, had the fish out of the water for a long while, then from what i understand he took it to the wiegh station and nobody answered the door as usual and then took him back up the pier and notice that it was dead, then divied it up between 3 ppl..the only good thing out of this was atleast the fish didn't go to waste. to whom ever it was just measure the next fish, say cheese to a camera phone then throw him back. those fish fight hard and can only handle it out the water for like 5-10mins tops and thats pushing it.

anywho tight lines and good luck to all this drum season


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

the reds have been productive off seagull pier for the last 3 weeks, i caught some more togs (2 keepers) on sunday and 5 flounders and none big enough. The weird thing is that there are still some spades hanging out. Ive also seen good numbers of striper schoolies being caught. just a few more days for striper season and ill be out to lesner! Bobby


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

PJDSR said:


> Where is sea gull fishing pier? Sounds like the fish of a lifetime. Congratulations!


Seagull pier is on the first Island on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. First Island heading to the Eastern Shore or the last Island heading to the Southside i.e. Norfolk or Va. Beach.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

those fish fight hard and can only handle it out the water for like 5-10mins tops and thats pushing it.
[/QUOTE]

I hope you are joking, if not 5-10 mintues kills the fish, period.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

How about that growth on the neck. Whose neck was it? the fish or the guy who took the illegal fish?

Hary


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> I hope you are joking, if not 5-10 mintues kills the fish, period.


i really don't try to have a fish out the water for more than 5 mins.... i think out of all the fish i've released, i think only 1 big black drum did not make it. the hook was in too deep but i don't keep fish so i tried to give him a fightin chance..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

aint no fish at the cbbt, ever


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> aint no fish at the cbbt, ever


Come on Chris, accidents happen all the time... You are living proof as of last weekend  Pretty work !!!

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i know, cbbt is a great pier, fish it all the time, was jus kidding

thanks man, maybe see you again thsi weeknd, not sure if ill make it down tho


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

+

That growth was on the red drum it was like 8 inches long it look it might have been an earlier injury or something like that but it wasnt pretty at all. And Wildsidearm we must be talking about 2 separate incidents about illegal size reds being kept because we have 2 diff. stories and 2different sets of people taking them home. You told me that the fish you heard was divided amongst 3 people and the one i know of left in one piece.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

kerby808 said:


> +
> 
> That growth was on the red drum it was like 8 inches long it look it might have been an earlier injury or something like that but it wasnt pretty at all. And Wildsidearm we must be talking about 2 separate incidents about illegal size reds being kept because we have 2 diff. stories and 2different sets of people taking them home. You told me that the fish you heard was divided amongst 3 people and the one i know of left in one piece.



yeah the story i heard said nothing about a growth on the drum just they caught 2-3 that night 1 was gaffed and let go and the other was kept out the water waayyy too long and it died and the rest is history


----------

